# Wiebke Ledebrink verstorben



## stuftuf (13 Feb. 2018)

Für die Zuschauer von Sat1 Nord wohl bekannt... leider ist die sympathische Wiebke tot. RIP

https://www.msn.com/de-de/unterhalt...m-sat1-moderatorin/ar-BBJ57Nl?ocid=spartandhp


----------

